# Peruvian Frog Import



## DaveF (May 12, 2010)

Hi folks,

I ordered some Ranitomeya benedicta off this company and a friend of mine was going to pick them up at Hamm, when she gets there guess what 3 excuses in quick succession.
1. he says he's never heard of me
2. then i never paid(paid on 1st sept)
3. he doesnt sell these as they are illegal

He advertises these as the only legal ones in Europe, and guess what now he doesnt answer his emails, now it may be a perfect legitimate mistake but just in case please be wary of dealing with him.

I'm not holding my breath waiting for him to respond, and good old Barclaycard have been informed so they can deal with it

take care Dave


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Wow....what a shame for you.

Is this person well know? Could you pay them a visit/phone them?

I hope your bank can help you and good for you paying on your card, this will give you some protection

Good Luck.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Eeeek. Sorry, what a bummer.

Did you not have proof of payment on you?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had a look at their website. A lot are "captive bred imported" from Peru. Is it only me that thinks that sounds a bit fishy and makes me think they are WC? Or is it me being a grumpy cynic? Happy to be corrected if anyone knows better


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

berksmike said:


> I just had a look at their website. A lot are "captive bred imported" from Peru. Is it only me that thinks that sounds a bit fishy and makes me think they are WC? Or is it me being a grumpy cynic? Happy to be corrected if anyone knows better


to me captive bred imported most likely means Captive Farmed, you know they've got some big outdoor enclosures and put a load of frogs in. Could be WC though, most stuff is.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

*PI frogs are all legal, a portion of CF animals that are sold go back into conservation. CF means they are bred in large green houses near the jungle. The benedicta** would have come from Mark Pepper in Canada as he got a licence to export WC frogs and these are the offspings.
*


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Also a gumpy old cynic but maybe not on this one, Nicky, correct me if i'm wrong but Marc Pepper is an eminent phib scientist,he is working through understory enterprises,with local peruvians to bring us our frogs legit,and also to preserve the habitat,that of course is SOOOO important to our beloved darts,if one gets the locals a source of SUSTAINABLE income from the frogs then,they look after the habitat,Ibeleive from my "homework" that this is the case,and these said frogs then are exported to germany...and then here.I have nothing to base this on but reserch,but am sure that there must have been some sort of mix up,am gutted that this has happened.....this should be one of the safest ways to aquire darts and put a bit back...which is so important...no habitat everything is lost.....gutted........Give Woulter a shout there must be a mix up...Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm glad to be proven wrong. Good to see there are people taking direct action to safeguard wild populations


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Mike check out understory its good stuff, i have tried to get a link for ya but as is happening alot lately computer says NO....arghaaa(tearing out remaining hair),have a serch mate,sorry can't be usefull.....Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Stu will give it a look.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's link for anyone interested:
Understory Enterprises Inc. - Conservation

:hmm:Starts thinking about trying to get a job in Peru.......


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

hey mike how areya?...me too:2thumb: looks straight doesn't it.....shame our computer is being such an ass...glad you found it:whistling2:...Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah looks really good. Some crackers on there!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Am pretty sure we are seeing these regularly....wont be specific as you'll fill in the gaps...mate the ELcope are the bomb,but seriously want to see the banded leucs....and one day will keep then i'm sure.....oh man its soooo hard doing this long winded way round....BUT SOON hey


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope so. Some of the mantella species they have are stunning. not to mention the thumbnials...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

prob is mate i know me and so i have to limit myself so we are going to stick to the s american darts but i hear.... ya love the mantellas....


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I do. I'm limiting myself at moment. If i didnt I'd end up with every room full of tanks


----------

